# Review of the service received from Zed Audio



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Okay, well I know this is not a review of actual equipment. However its still a review and there was really no other subsection to put this under (I guess I could have put it under the Feedback section, however he is not a member, nor did I buy any piece of equipment from him directly)

I had sent in 2 amps to Steve Mantz at Zed Audio on Monday, he received them on Tuesday afternoon. So I email him to see if he has received them and what the turn around time would be on the repair of one of them, and the other was a benchtest. I get an email from him 1 hour ago stating that the repairs were made and the birthsheets were printing as he typed the email. All I can say is WOW, what a class act, super professional person to deal with.

I would not be sending any of my future amp repairs to anyone else but him.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Would you mind disclosing what he charges for repairs? I'm sure it depends on the damage, but a ballpark figure is fine.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

khail19 said:


> Would you mind disclosing what he charges for repairs? I'm sure it depends on the damage, but a ballpark figure is fine.


I am not too sure yet. I will know more when the amps are returned with the refund. You see, to speed up the turnaround time, I sent him a lump sum of money, which included the return shipping. Then if there was a balance left over after the cost of the repair, materials and return shipping, he would send a refund with the amps. He quoted me $75 on the repair and benchtest for the one amp being repaired, and $35 for the benchtest on the other amp. He provides a birthsheet with the bench tests. 

He is one of the true masters of amplifier design and repair, and charges reasonable pricing. Cant really ask for better service knowing his level of expertise.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Zed is a stud.
I think he has repaired over 30 craps I sent him  
Sometimes no charge


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> He quoted me $75 on the repair and benchtest for the one amp being repaired, and $35 for the benchtest on the other amp. He provides a birthsheet with the bench tests.


That's very reasonable, it's good to know in case I ever have nice amps that are worth repairing.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I just got the birthsheets emailed to me. I was quite surprised to see the power of one of the amps. I wont name the brand, as its stirred up TONS of controversy on here the past few months just on the advertised power ratings alone. BUT it did 130 x 4 @ 4 ohm and 180 x 4 @ 2 ohm!!!!
The other was a Punch 30 that had a blown channel and a bad power supply. It did 24 watts x 2 @ 4 and 34.5 watts x 2 @ 2ohm. But what was more surprising was that the THD was very very low, so its a clean signal.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> I wont name the brand, as its stirred up TONS of controversy on here the past few months just on the advertised power ratings alone. BUT it did 130 x 4 @ 4 ohm and 180 x 4 @ 2 ohm!!!!


2500% underrated


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

I think you all but named the amp, and my guess is your PM inbox is going to be stuffed like Jenna Jameson.......................................................mailbox


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Did he give you THD numbers on the "mystery" amp?


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

ca90ss said:


> 2500% underrated


My over/under figure was waaaaayyyyy low.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

*whistling a happy tune*


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Im glad you got IT benched ...did you happen to get a bridged rating into 4 ohms?


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

So $35 to bench the amp? How about you post the sucker, name, etc, everything, and we donate $5 to your cause. There should be at least 10-15 guys willing to pony up for this. If anything it will help others make educated purchases. I'll send my $5 back in cash 

(sorry, no USPS Priority, lol no faith there)


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> I just got the birthsheets emailed to me. I was quite surprised to see the power of one of the amps. I wont name the brand, as its stirred up TONS of controversy on here the past few months just on the advertised power ratings alone. BUT it did 130 x 4 @ 4 ohm and 180 x 4 @ 2 ohm!!!!
> The other was a Punch 30 that had a blown channel and a bad power supply. It did 24 watts x 2 @ 4 and 34.5 watts x 2 @ 2ohm. But what was more surprising was that the THD was very very low, so its a clean signal.


Cool, that was my option "B" for all of the love, much better than "A" - pleasing coloration. Science wins and magic loses again.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

CMR22 said:


> My over/under figure was waaaaayyyyy low.


Werd, I got my ass handed to me. I took 3:1 on 75x4. 

Well the good thing is the wattifier just happens to make some orgasmic sounding watts. According to Zaph, 130 of them to each corner, to be exact. Now, where did Zuki get this extra 125 watts from? Hmmm......



THE MASONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Rudeboy said:


> Science wins and magic loses again.


  

*Mr. Mantz is awesome, period.*


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

FoxPro5 said:


> According to Zaph


* According to Mantz... or Zed.

Those power ratings are impressive. Near to my Phase Linear amp that I think is alot bigger.

For that kind of 4chan power I'm thinking ~450w x2 into 4 ohms.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

OgreDave said:


> (sorry, no USPS Priority, lol no faith there)


Yeah, that service is crap to the 9th degree!


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Where's Grampi now? Prolly on the website trying to order one via the Dent & Scratch!!!!!

Buwahaha biatch


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> Where's Grampi now? Prolly on the website trying to order one via the Dent & Scratch!!!!!
> 
> Buwahaha biatch


Man that is the first post that made me LOL for real.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

drtool said:


> Man that is the first post that made me LOL for real.


I like your signature. I am trying to find a 1943 Chevy truck so I can rebuild it into a resto-rod.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I'am working to help a friend put together a 1940 Sedan delivery.Check it out at www.americanheliarc.com. The 47 Dodge I bought when I was 13 with the money I made cutting grass etc. Took it all apart and put it back together by my 16th birthday total stock with nos parts. Never let me down. The radio was a REAL pita. finding an org. and hooking it up( 2 big units) to make everything work back then.A lot of people would coment on the sound. Up to about 1973 or 1974 ish it had a much better tone then the new stock radios at the time. I did not know the differance between tube and ss so I throught the new speaker I installed had more to do with the sound then the tubes.Live and learn


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

is that you in the cowboy hat and long ZZ top 'tache?

Is that LS1 engine going into it? Nice....


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

No picks of me. That car runs great, got to love that V8.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes, Mr. Mantz is indeed great to deal with. It's always good to see people like him getting mentioned on forums.

And those are some seriously impressive bench numbers on your "myster amp." I would've lost out on the "guess the power ratings" game too.

Zach


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

secretly, ROLMAO


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

x2


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

X4


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

x8


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

still no grampi...huh


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

The other "mysterious amp" was just benched as well, and, well, for the advertised price, I'd say the dollar/watt ratio is pretty close to even..

mind you, it's not a class D, so we ran out of power to reach it's limits.. 250 amps were all we could muster....


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

backwoods said:


> mind you, it's not a class D, so we ran out of power to reach it's limits.. 250 amps were all we could muster....


Can you use 2 power supplies to get more juice to the amp. Its scary to think what this amp can do with unlimited power.

D


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

a local spl competitot is gonna bring his truck over and park it in the shop bay, so we should be ok...


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

......


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

.....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Db Phelps [ Oh, the irony  ]Zed tested the amp   

The only problem Steve reported was shaking the fairy dust out first  
so he could get the test leads on the Zuki Eleets 4 channel [ small one ] 

I'll watch for your amps to go up for sale  !!


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> Db Phelps [ Oh, the irony  ]Zed tested the amp
> 
> The only problem Steve reported was shaking the fairy dust out first
> so he could get the test leads on the Zuki Eleets 4 channel [ small one ]
> ...


LOL, I think he was second in line right behind Grampi ordering via Scratch & Dent


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

mine still has that magical dust inside.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

now let's be nice...we all know only good amplifiers come with birthsheets.

If they don't have a birth sheet then that product is junk.

I mean, c'mon, if the amp put out 17,508 watts, and was only rated for 17,500, then it was a steal of a deal! Because now, they are getting 8 watts free!!

Which, as we know, means those tweeters are actually getting 5.75 watts while listening, instead of the standard 5 that they had planned on.


It's all a catch-22 though, because if the amp puts out TOO much more then it's rated power, then it is also junk.

So, there is some magical ratio of rated power, to birthsheet rating that determines the true "goodness" of an amplifier...



j/k...


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I hear good things about Zed and would like to try some of his amps some day... if I ever need a repair or work, it is going to him for sure


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

fredridge said:


> I hear good things about Zed and would like to try some of his amps some day... if I ever need a repair or work, it is going to him for sure


Exactly. I had been using Jaime over at J&R Electronics for all of my past benchtesting needs. However this time I needed to get another amp repaired as well. Jaime didnt have the time to get to it. So I decided on the advice of others to send the work to Steve Mantz. I am glad I did as the turn around time was much faster, the cost of the service cheaper, and since he is only about 45 minutes away from me, the delivery cost is much less.

I liked his service all around, and will use him again here in the near future to benchtest a few more amps that I acquired.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

i dont see any kind of link on the ZED website. whats the proper way to contact them for amplifier repair? ive got a crossfire CFA602 and an XTANT i need repaired and have been trying to figure out where to send them.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

wheelieking71 said:


> i dont see any kind of link on the ZED website. whats the proper way to contact them for amplifier repair? ive got a crossfire CFA602 and an XTANT i need repaired and have been trying to figure out where to send them.


ZED Contact Info


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

backwoods said:


> now let's be nice...we all know only good amplifiers come with birthsheets.
> 
> If they don't have a birth sheet then that product is junk.
> 
> ...


You got a pretty mouth....


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

wheelieking71 said:


> i dont see any kind of link on the ZED website. whats the proper way to contact them for amplifier repair? ive got a crossfire CFA602 and an XTANT i need repaired and have been trying to figure out where to send them.


Contact Aaron, the owner of Envision Electronic. He's an amp repair Samurai!


----------



## bigmac16 (Oct 4, 2007)

I had zed repair my audison vr amp , charged $75 and amp has worked flawless ever since, repair was done within a week


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> I just got the birthsheets emailed to me. I was quite surprised to see the power of one of the amps. I wont name the brand, as its stirred up TONS of controversy on here the past few months just on the advertised power ratings alone. BUT it did 130 x 4 @ 4 ohm and 180 x 4 @ 2 ohm!!!!
> The other was a Punch 30 that had a blown channel and a bad power supply. It did 24 watts x 2 @ 4 and 34.5 watts x 2 @ 2ohm. But what was more surprising was that the THD was very very low, so its a clean signal.


Anyone else get an email from zuki with a copy of this post in it?? Whats that all about?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

King Nothing said:


> Anyone else get an email from zuki with a copy of this post in it?? Whats that all about?


So Zuki sent you an email with Azgrower's post copied and pasted in it?? He didn't offer any explanation at all?? I assume you own the 4 ch??

Bahaahhhahhha...this guy is friggen weird...I love it!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

King Nothing said:


> Anyone else get an email from zuki with a copy of this post in it?? Whats that all about?


I find that if i don't understand something the first time, rereading helps


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

FoxPro5 said:


> So Zuki sent you an email with Azgrower's post copied and pasted in it?? He didn't offer any explanation at all?? I assume you own the 4 ch??
> 
> Bahaahhhahhha...this guy is friggen weird...I love it!


No explanation whatsoever. i do not own any of his amps. It was sent as a reply to an email I sent him a few months ago when I sold him a head unit. Im confused


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> I find that if i don't understand something the first time, rereading helps


I dont know what there is to reread. I have never had any contact with him nor have I posted anything about his amps. he bought a head unit from me. the email I recieved had no message, just a copy of AZgrower's post with the testing results


----------



## alius123 (Jun 22, 2006)

Im assuming he just did a mass email to everyone in his address book. Im sure he has alot of contacts and was easier to sent it to everyone than to pick through them.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I got the same email. funny for me as I have been waiting for pricing on a package deal for over a month without response (we did email back and forth about 8 times) and here is this email. and still no prices.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

dejo said:


> I got the same email. funny for me as I have been waiting for pricing on a package deal for over a month without response (we did email back and forth about 8 times) and here is this email. and still no prices.


Hes not the greatest about getting back to people. I wasnt too excited about the communication when I sold him the HU. Glad I was the seller not the buyer


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

doesn't sound like it matters in your opinion. you're going to try and put down the guy regardless. thanks for clearing that up for us.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

jj_diamond said:


> doesn't sound like it matters in your opinion. you're going to try and put down the guy regardless. thanks for clearing that up for us.


Feel free to list ANY behavior by Zuki or his PR campaign crack heads that is clear. 

Watching Hic's delusional behavior on this board for months.......and now knowing this...plus the odd posts by Zuki himself on this forum....plus the sheer avoidence by Zuki on all threads which question his business ethics...plus the odd things about his amp (ie misspelled words, Elvis, crooked labels, bogus power rating, personal messages on the bottom covers, etc)....

...leads me to believe that the Masons are finally getting their way. Bastards.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

FoxPro5
This message is hidden because *FoxPro5* is on your ignore list. 











i think some of you need a package like this too.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

jj_diamond said:


> doesn't sound like it matters in your opinion. you're going to try and put down the guy regardless. thanks for clearing that up for us.


Your not talking to me are you? Ive never put zuki down in any way. Ive never had anything to say about his amps or practices. I have no opinion at all


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

AzGrower, Thanks for the numbers! 

I got the email from Zuki too. Seems like a nice guy. Maybe a bit quirky, but no big deal. I've often found that those with their head in their work have harder times remembering to take care of other things, hence the lack of quickly returned emails and such. If you find yourself waiting, just ping him again. No harm. 

Thanks again AzGrower.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

i guess none of you remember him posting that he lost all of his emails either. the nerve. 

i'll help you remember...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=330685&postcount=6


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Hmm, looks like I am getting famous  
http://www.createforum.com/petereur...ays=0&postorder=asc&start=90&mforum=petereuro

Wow all I did was send in the amp for a BENCH TEST and *not* a repair. The Punch 30 needed the repair. I always send in my newly acquired amps for benchtesting so that I can have accurate numbers to work off of in my situation with the actual amps I own. 

I am happy with this purchase.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> Hmm, looks like I am getting famous
> http://www.createforum.com/petereur...ays=0&postorder=asc&start=90&mforum=petereuro
> 
> Oh oh  time to change the your wardrobe.Drive a different way to work. Damn autograph hounds


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Not to hijack the thread or anything, but as far as service from Zed Audio goes, let me tell you Stephen has impressed the hell out of me. 

Fast replies to emails and phone calls before the sale.

Honest advice about what would work best for my needs (he even named a couple other brands that would do what I wanted!)

Custom fabrication of some accessories.

One amp damaged by UPS in shipping, they were very helpful in getting that sorted out quickly.

While having some technical issues with strapping, Stephen spent a fair amount of time on the phone with me and even went as far as to give me his personal cellphone # in case he wasn't in the shop when I needed his help troubleshooting!

We actually got things sorted out before it came to that, but WOW, talk about going the extra mile. I could go on and on about how fantastic they are to do business with. I won't buy an amp made by anyone else ever again.


----------



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

Have you guys heard anything on new zed amps? I got an email from Mr Zed a while back and he said to check back around now. I haven't heard anything?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Blackcharger06 said:


> Have you guys heard anything on new zed amps? I got an email from Mr Zed a while back and he said to check back around now. I haven't heard anything?


*He was originally aiming for next month, but I think he has been too busy with other work.*


----------



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

denim said:


> *He was originally aiming for next month, but I think he has been too busy with other work.*


 Good I got some bills to pay off  I got JL audio stuff now but Don has been ****ting on me to dump them and go with something better


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

All the info that I know of is in the Zed forum at Sound Solutions Audio. I talked to him at length before Christmas, and a few others have talked to him since.

Near as I can figure, the last line came out a bit later than expected and from what he told me it sounded like a very complex project, so delays won't surprise me. Trust me, if they're half of what he sais they'll be it'll be totally worth the wait!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

June!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Not 'till June???????? AHHHHHHHHH!!! I want to have my new amps in before that, but I was waiting to see what the new Zed line was going to offer up.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Not 'till June???????? AHHHHHHHHH!!! I want to have my new amps in before that, but I was waiting to see what the new Zed line was going to offer up.


Get something cheap or used to hold you over. You're going to have to get some new stuff when it hits the street.


----------



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

A nice 5channel that blows the doors off of the audison 5.1k would be nice. 200watts to the front 75 to the rears, and 500 to the sub would be great


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*He did not give me any fine details, but he has something wild planned.*


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hispls said:


> Get something cheap or used to hold you over. You're going to have to get some new stuff when it hits the street.


Nah, I'll stay with my passive front stage before I buy a used/cheap amp to go active with in the meantime. I'll just wait until the new Zed gear comes out so I can compare it head to head with the 2 other choices I have in mind right now.

So, has anyone head any further details about this new line that's coming this summer?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

think the laviathon might be finally coming out? i chatted with him about that amp a couple years ago and apparently it fell through the tubes.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

any one got pics of prototypes? Zed amps aren't bad looking, but always seem pretty big and I don't like the corner caps... I know I might get flamed, but they look a bit cheesy to me..... I prefer very simple heatsinks.... may go back to my favorite OS Black PPI...... I saw one on ebay just like it the other day, but didn't want to spend the money for it


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

fredridge said:


> any one got pics of prototypes? Zed amps aren't bad looking, but always seem pretty big and I don't like the corner caps... I know I might get flamed, but they look a bit cheesy to me..... I prefer very simple heatsinks.... may go back to my favorite OS Black PPI...... I saw one on ebay just like it the other day, but didn't want to spend the money for it


It will be a NEW heatsink design, and probably NOT have the "feet" since that was something a lot of people griped about in the last line. I'm guessing they won't be space-savers though.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Space savers or not, it's well worth the space you have to sacrifice IMHO. This new line coming out is the only reason I haven't bought my new active amps yet.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I bet they will be nice.... I may have to try them some time... can't wait to see them, though I still love me some Zuki  



Boostedrex said:


> Space savers or not, it's well worth the space you have to sacrifice IMHO. This new line coming out is the only reason I haven't bought my new active amps yet.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I bet they will be nice.... I may have to try them some time... can't wait to see them, though I still love me some Zuki


I hear ya Fred. Zuki is on my short list of amps too. The actual list is:

Zuki 4 channel
Zapco DC ref
new Zed line

So you can see why I really want to wait and see what Zed puts out. No matter which way I go, it will turn out good. I just want the amp that best suits my needs/wants/taste. I'm finally at a point, money wise, where I can afford to buy the gear I've always wanted.

Zach


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

for the fence post sitters...
http://www.soundbuggy.com/Eric/Car Audio/zuki/eleets_four_channel/index.html


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> for the fence post sitters...
> http://www.soundbuggy.com/Eric/Car Audio/zuki/eleets_four_channel/index.html


I wish all reviews were that well done. 

It's unfortunate that Patrick got hit with a lot of shrapnel from what happened on here with respect to his amps. He is really a nice guy to talk to and incredibly humble about his products.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

ClinesSelect said:


> I wish all reviews were that well done.
> 
> It's unfortunate that Patrick got hit with a lot of shrapnel from what happened on here with respect to his amps. He is really a nice guy to talk to and incredibly humble about his products.


I agree, however with reviews like this...that state only FACT and not OPINION (at least until the end paragraph or so), his amps ability will speak for themselves...and can not be denied. However there are still some members on here to continue to base their idiotic ramblings on factors that are not based on FACT, but stupidity. But in life, you will always have those type of people, and all I have to say to those people are, "why yes, I do want to make it Supersized with a Coke please". 

I too agree that he is a good person to deal with and very humble.

I am more than happy with my choice to purchase his amp, in fact I just purchased a second one this past week


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

well, pretty much all who actually own them have been saying they were very happy with the amps and service.....I think the review i extremely well done and now that it is out, maybe it should have it's own thread.

the one thing this review did for me is to help me understand I got an even better value than I had originally thought.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

fredridge said:


> well, pretty much all who actually own them have been saying they were very happy with the amps and service.....I think the review i extremely well done and now that it is out, maybe it should have it's own thread.
> 
> the one thing this review did for me is to help me understand *I got an even better value than I had originally thought*.


that's why i'm getting another one too.


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

post a pic of the numbers. how were the thd numbers on that mystery amp.


----------



## Bollwerk (Jul 25, 2007)

After reading these glowing remarks about Zed, it makes me wonder what the deal is with this:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/179/RipOff0179763.htm


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Bollwerk said:


> After reading these glowing remarks about Zed, it makes me wonder what the deal is with this:
> 
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/179/RipOff0179763.htm


I found this when I was researching before I bought, and I came to the conclusion that the guy complaining is a borderline retard. I couldn't find another bad review or complaint, and from my own experience I find that whole thing highly questionable.

My guess, some retard banged up an amp, hooked it up very wrong, then wanted a freebie.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Bollwerk said:


> After reading these glowing remarks about Zed, it makes me wonder what the deal is with this:
> 
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/179/RipOff0179763.htm


sorry, double post


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

jj_diamond said:


> that's why i'm getting another one too.


me thrice


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Wonder if that site has a few choice other companies on it.*


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> I just got the birthsheets emailed to me. I was quite surprised to see the power of one of the amps. I wont name the brand, as its stirred up TONS of controversy on here the past few months just on the advertised power ratings alone. BUT it did 130 x 4 @ 4 ohm and 180 x 4 @ 2 ohm!!!!
> The other was a Punch 30 that had a blown channel and a bad power supply. It did 24 watts x 2 @ 4 and 34.5 watts x 2 @ 2ohm. But what was more surprising was that the THD was very very low, so its a clean signal.


How much did it cost to get the Punch fixed ?


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## 310w6 (Nov 13, 2007)

jj_diamond said:


>


  speechless...


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> How much did it cost to get the Punch fixed ?


Glad to see you back on DIYMA...
For the Punch it was $75 and that included the bench testing charges. It had a blown power supply.


----------



## pahhhoul (Mar 14, 2008)

I sent my Phoenix Gold M50 about a week and a half ago to ZED to get repaired/reconditioned as I thought I had a bad input channel. Steve told me they took apart the amp and inspected it thoroughly. I got an e/m from Steve last week stating nothing was wrong with it with their specs.
I should receive my amp back this week. All that for $52.
Steve is easy to communicate with and like countless others have stated, very professional at what he does! If I have any other amps that need lookin' at.. off to ZED Audio they go!
Oh, he also told me that they're working on their new line of amps. He didn't give me a release date though.


----------

